# had a run of bad luck can i drink alcohol?



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi Ladies i know i start allot more topics than i reply to (sorry) but i need some advise,
as some of you know i am on the route to egg donating i have had my first apt and hope to egg share in early march i think
..on new years eve our tyres on our cars and our caravan were slashed by a horrible lady and her family and we have had a torrent of abuse from them for about two years..its all being sorted by the police as we have enough now 
but what I'm getting at is can i have a alcoholic drink..i am getting really down about it all and we have enough on our plate anyway..and could really do with a glass or two of wine (don't worry not verging on a booze session or anything  it would literally be a glass or two! snuggled up with a book 
would this harm our chances at the ivf or egg donating? 
thanks xxxx emma xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

You'll be fine to have a drinkypoo hunny - just don't do it every night!!!!

Sorry you are having such a naff time of it all at the mo. 

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

really? oh thats great soo stressed out i just dont want to bum up my chances  thanks hun xxx


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

I definately would emmylou! It will make you feel better   One or two wont hurt!


----------

